# Swing JButton Farbe zurücksetzen



## möbi (21. Nov 2007)

Wenn ich mir über JButton.getColor() die Farbe eines Standard-JButtons auslese erhalte ich R238, G238, B238. Wenn ich via JButton.setBackground(new Color(238,238,238)) diese Farbe setze verschwindet leider der 3D-Effekt des Buttons. 

Sinn und Zweck der Übung ist eigenlich nur einen Button, dem vorher eine Farbe zugewiesen wurde, wieder auf den Standard zu setzen. Nur irgendwie klappt das bei mir nicht. Kann mir mal jemand nen Tipp geben?


----------



## sliwalker (21. Nov 2007)

ungetest und rein aussem Bauch:

 JButton.setBackground(null)

greetz
SLi


----------



## möbi (21. Nov 2007)

Mhm... klappt leider nicht. Mit JButton.setBackground(null) wird der Button komplett durchsichtig


----------



## *Hendrik (21. Nov 2007)

Wo gibts die Methode JButton.getColor()? Oder meintest Du getBackground()?


----------



## möbi (21. Nov 2007)

Uups... hab jetzt zwar meine IDE nicht hier, aber ich denke ich meine getBackground(). 
Im Prinzip suche ich ja "nur" eine Möglichkeit, wie ich das Standard-Look-And-Feel eines JButtons wiederherstellen kann. Die Problematik ist folgende:
Ich habe eine Leiste mit JButtons, die mit den Monaten von Januar bis Dezember beschriftet sind. Je nachdem, welcher Monat gerade ist, werden die Buttons so sortiert, dass sich der aktuelle Monats-Button ganz unten befindet und zudem in einer anderen Farbe markiert wird. 
Im November wird zum Beispiel der November-Button orange markiert. Alle anderen Buttons haben das Standard-Look-And-Feel (dieses 3d-blau). Wenn nun Dezember ist, soll natürlich nicht der November-Button farblich verändert werden, sondern der Dezember-Button. Da nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass die Anwendung regelmäßig beendet und neugestartet wird, muss der November-Button zur Laufzeit wieder sein Standard-Look-And-Feel annehmen können. 
Also wie kann man das Standard Look-And-Feel eines JButtons wiederherstellen?


----------



## *Hendrik (21. Nov 2007)

getBackground() liefert doch ein Color-Objekt zurück. Warum setzt Du die RGB-Werte dann einzeln und nicht mit dem Color-Objekt. (Zumindest funktioniert dies bei mir dann mit dem Zurücksetzen.)


----------



## möbi (22. Nov 2007)

Stimmt!    Habs gerade mal ausprobiert und es Klappt. Vielen Dank


----------

